# Real Power Can't Be Given



## Cardinal (Sep 25, 2004)

Since registering here quite some time ago, I have always enjoyed checking in on this journal section from time to time (sometimes rather frequently).  Lots of interesting stuff going on.  I am making a fairly significant alteration to my training long-term and would like to keep a record of it here.

Mainly, I am going to make a focused effort at incorporating a number of Westside principles into my training.  The more I consider it, the more I believe my goals of continued strength progression and mass building (by all means not all muscle!) are in line with the Westside philosophy.  It is something I could see doing for a number of years to come.  It will take me quite a while to develop the overall plan, as I have much learning to do and little experience with westside in the past.  Just for clarity, I am planning on applying the principles, not training fully westside.  

I'll outline more of my thoughts as I get deeper into the program and have more time to do research.  I think I have enough of an intuitive grasp to start applying principles right away.  If not, I suppose I'll learn quickly enough!  The lifts I am most interested in improving right now are Chins/Pullups, Squat(270 lb 1RM), and overhead pressing.  Any and all comments are welcome.  I am looking forward to being a more active participant in the journal section here!  I'll update as often as time allows.  Last few workouts completed will be in next post...

-Cardinal


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 25, 2004)

*September 24, 2004*

*Training:* *Legs*

*Squat(5)(22)*
250x3(3RM), 245x3, 225x6, 225x2x5
*Leg Press(7)(47)*
450x6, 450x8, 450x6, 455x6, 410x7, 380x6, 360x8
*Calves(leg press)(6)*
640x2x25, 640x2x20, 590x25, 590x20
*Leg Extensions/Leg Curls*
5 sets


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 25, 2004)

*September 25, 2004*

*Training:* *AM Pull*

*Neutral Grip Chins**
225x2, 250x1, 260x1, 270x0, 205x7

*Did these with a weighted backpack.  Need to bring dip belt next time.

*DB Rows(3)*
100x2x10, 90x8
*HS High Rows(4)*
200x8, 180x3x8
*HS Pulldowns(4)*
200x8, 200x7, 200x6, 180x12
*Shrugs(2)*
110x2x10
*Hanging Knee Raises*
HKRx20,12, 15, 12
*Curls*
50x7, 45x10, 45x7
*Side Bends*
90x2x12
*Pulldown Abs*
6 sets
*Forearms*
9 sets, bunch of wrist curls and whatnot, nothing strenuous

*PM*

*SLDL* 
225x3x12

*Notes*

I'll normally denote PR's and strength increases from one workout to the next once I establish a baseline for this particular training style.  Workout felt good today.  Endurance strength is up somewhat since I started the higher volume work.


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 25, 2004)

To start off, a few notes about food and supplements and such. 

*Diet Plan*

My long-term goal is to bulk.  I'll cut before I have to buy an entirely new closet worth of clothes, but cutting won't be a priority for me.  I would like to end up somewhere between 230-250 lbs bodyweight.  I am hovering around 205 morning bodyweight right now.  Psychologically, I would rather not have to live off of much less than 4000 kcals/day.  So right now that is a good estimate of my minimum caloric intake.  I have a few tricks up my sleeve for how I might be able to accomplish this without becoming a complete lard ass.

Lots of good things come from running androgen cycles, and one of them is knowing quite well how to eat high protein.  My plan now is to eat at the upper end of the spectrum 1.5-2g/lb in protein each day coming from mainly whole food sources.  Fat intake will be kept minimal, mainly efa's, tagalongs and some evoo or whole eggs from time to time.  Remaining calories will come from carbs.  Thermogenic effects will be maxed out.

To go along with the philosophy of westside, I am planning to train as much as possible while still making good strength gains and not regressing. To the best of my knowledge, exercise is one of the best nutrient partitioners available and I want to take full advantage of it.  I am not a fan of cardio, so I plan to put all of my energy into lifting.  I have access to a gym at college and a powerrack/bench setup at home.  From time to time I will do evening extra training sessions here at the house.  Will just pick some simple lifts to practice like deadlifts/pullups etc.  

This strategy should entail quite the caloric costs.  If ever I need to eat at a higher calorie level to continue gaining, I assure you that won't be a problem.  

*Supplements*

Got a whole cabinet full of them, well several cabinets actually.  I have learned well from my fellow brethren over at supplement central (AL).  With the exception of the basics, I don't spend a ton of money on supplements any longer.  I have a pretty good idea what works for me and what I need.  PH/PS...that is another story. 

Right now I plan on using the following:

Multivitamin/Multimineral + extra B,C,E, Zinc
K+, Mg+, Ca+
Fish oil
Creatine
Minoxidil, Finasteride, Nizoral, Spiro (All for thinning hair)

I have also used Nicotine quite regularly for appetite control, but will have to discontinue as it is making my mouth too sore.  Bromocriptine I have and am anxious to try.


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 26, 2004)

*September 26, 2004*
*Bodyweight: * 204 (Morning)
*Height: * 6'2"
*Waist:* Didn't measure (probably wider than yesterday)

*Training*

*Reverse Grip Bench(2)*
175x5, 175x6
*CGBP(2)*
175x2x6
*DB Bench(4)*
70x10, 70x2x7, 70x6
*HS Dips(4)*
250x2x9, 230x2x10
*Pushdowns(4)*
70x10, 70x2x7, 65x7
*Flies(4)*
50x5, 40x2x8, 40x7
*Calves*
4 quick sets
*DB Laterals(2)*
30x8, 30x10

Got in about 25 or so working sets.  Felt good the whole time.  I planned to train overhead pressing again today but medial delts were really sore from something I did yesterday, so I decided to switch it up and do horizontal pressing and tricep work.  Tried reverse grip bench press for the first time today.  Took a little getting used to.  I hit the uprights a few times with the bar but managed not to drop it on myself, so all was well.  My chest normally cramps up too bad to bench, but this time keeping the weight light and using differing grip/grip width helped a ton.  Major muscle pumpage toward the end of the workout.  50's were a bit heavy for flies and I sort of ended up doing a mix between a fly and a db bench press.

Tomorrow is a day off.  Gonna rest up and pork down some food.  Today's diet consisted up massive amounts tuna, my usual gallon oatmeal + veggies and some blue bunny fudge lites.  Probably went a bit over my 4000 kcal limit.


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 28, 2004)

*September 28, 2004*

*Bodyweight:* Forgot to measure
*Height:* Still 6'2"
*Waist:* Growing

*Training:*

33 working sets total

*Box Squat(4)*
135x8, 155x9, 165x6, 155x7

Found a box that is the perfect size!  The movement felt great and took all of the pressure off my patellar tendon, which has given me a lot of trouble in the past.  I was really weak on it though!  In comparison, my normal squat working weight is 225 for 5-6 reps per set. and 270 1RM

*SLDL*
265x7, 245x9, 245x8

*Leg Press*
410x10, 410x2x8, 410x10, 430x8

*HS High Row*
200x2x9, 200x7, 200x9

*BB Rows*
185x2x8, 185x7

*High Pulls*
90'sx4, 70'sx9

*Curls*
50x9, 45x7, 45x6

*HS Low Rows*
200x13

*Forearms*
45x2x13, 35x2x11

*Abs*
HKR x 17, 12, 10
Side Bends 80x14

*Notes*

I focused on letting my shins come back pretty far on the box squats, sitting back and not down.  Weight felt comfortable, but I am really weak on this.  All tension felt like it was on hams/glutes and lower back musculature.  I used a slight rocking motion on the way up.  I may start my ME work with a 1RM in GM's next squat session.  I want to spend as much time box squatting as I can until I develop some proficiency.  I have a lot of ideas flowing through my head but am still not certain of how my routine will eventually shape up.  Right now I am just continuing with the philosophy of doing as much work as possible while still getting stronger.  So far so good.  Endurance strength still seems to be improving somewhat.

Re: weaknesses, I have a feeling hams/glute are going to be much weaker than my back.  I am a good puller in comparison to pusher.  Lots of learning and practice to do!


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 30, 2004)

*September 30, 2004*

*Bromocriptine*

Started bromo today, 2.5 mg taken empty stomach upon rising.  I am basically testing it for its appetite suppressive effects more than anything else.  Plan is to run it for a couple of weeks until commencement of my next PH/PS cycle.  I'll increase the dosage by the day up to 5mg.  I had a headache a good part of today leading up to and including my workout.  Could have been the bromo.  Perhaps a slight mental daze to go along with it.  Otherwise no sides. Head felt like a typical dehyration sinus headache.  I am keeping some cho handy for possible hypoglycemic problems while training.    

*Bodyweight:* 206
*Waist:* 36 inches

*Training*

*Max Effort Military Press*
135x1
165x1
175x0
*Push Press*
135x9, 135x8, 135x7
*Incline Bench*
175x6, 165x6, 155x6
*JM Press*
155x6, 135x9, 135x9
*Pulldown Abs*
Standingx15, 12
Knees 1x25, 1x20, 1x8
*DB Laterals*
30x10, 30x11
*Pushdowns*
80x10, 75x5

Workout felt good.  Haven't done an ME move on Military in quite some time.  I am hoping to hit the 175 next week.  First time doing push presses also.  Felt friggin fantastic.  Awesome exercise.  Took me a while to get my form down on the JM Presses where I really felt it properly in my triceps.  Kept trying to let my elbows flare out and started with a weight that was too heavy for good form.

I picked assistance that I believe will help most with overhead pressing.  Basically delt work and tricep work is paramount I suppose.  I am expecting some progress from training push presses frequently.  I am really curious to see how the conjugated periodization idea will pan out.  I obviously won't be applying the other concepts quite perfectly just yet.  So it should be a good test if I do show notable progress quickly, it is likely from the periodization.  Normal progress = slow.


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Will you be posting your meals


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 30, 2004)

You are doing a lot of working sets.  How long are you spending in the gym?


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 30, 2004)

*Duncans Donuts:*  The last month I have spent in PCT for my last PH/PS cycle.  I decided to go with an absurdly high volume routine during that time.  Results: pleasant increase in work capacity and muscle pumps, small but non-negligible increases in limit strength.  

My training usually lasts 1-1.5 hours for the high volume sessions, roughly an hour for lower volume work.  It took a bit of getting used to but I am finally making my workouts more efficient.  I used to take really long rest breaks to max out strength potential between sets.  Sometimes the first 15-20 minutes are spent warming up thoroughly and building to a max effort attempt.

I think I see what you are hinting at.  To test out the new training concepts it would probably behoove me to moderate that volume just a bit to give a more accurate reflection of results.  I may do that over the next two weeks and then ramp up again mid-october.


*Jill:*  I certainly can but am often a bit lazy about that aspect of journalling.  I remember nutrition facts obsessively well and mainly mentally add up total calories/protein for the day.  I know I am keeping fat quite low (40-60g/day), close to 2g/lb protein and the rest clean carbs (some polyols too).  Total cals have not been less than 3800 for the duration of my pct thus far.  I have gone substantially over 4000 on a number of occasions.  

I have been eating about 10-12 meals/day, many of them amazingly similar (protein+ extra thick oatmeal + veggies/fruit).  Sometimes I just repeat the same meal over and over, so it can be a bit boring.

A lot of my eating habits are summed up in a thread on satiety and binge control in the diet section for those interested.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 2, 2004)

*October 1, 2004*

*Latest Bromo News*

I took 5mg split up into two divided doses today.  No headache at all today.  Perhaps it was just dehydration causing the issue.  Right now I can't seem to for certain attribute any other side effects to the drug thus far.  No hypoglycemia.  Unfortunately no notable appetite suppression either   
The experiment continues...

*Training*

*Max Effort Pullup*
200x2x4
238x1
258x1
268x0
*HS Isolateral Pulldowns*
270x5 (5lb PR, tough as shit though)
220x9
220x2x8
*Shrugs*
110x2x11, 110x2x10
*HS High Rows*
200x9, 200x2x7, 200x9
*Hammer Curls*
45x11, 45x8, 45x7
*Forearms*
5 sets
*Hanging Leg Raises*
3 sets

*Notes*

Didn't so much reduce volume as planned.  I got more than I expected on pullups.  My old chinup max is 270 for a tough single, so I guess 258 isn't that far off.  Just surprised me a bit.  

I did more reading on how to train the overhead press and now have quite the list of movements to employ for assistance/accessory and ME/DE work.

I am basically looking at:
Push Presses
Strict Military Press
Incline Bench
Smith Machine seated overhead press for DE work
DB hang clean and press
Side Press
Bradford Press
Behind neck presses
And lots of tricep work (dips, cgbp, extensions etc.)

I think that is enough movements to work with and help progression.  Training maximal effort pullup and chinup work seems to complement overhead pressing since we are dealing with a vertical press and vertical pulls.  Coolness.  I prefer pullups/pulldowns to rows much of the time anyhow.

Now I just need to nail down what exercises I plan to use for improving on my squat and I should be good to go and might actually be able to outline a specific weekly program.  It will likely be 5 days/week training with 3 max effort lifts and 3 corresponding dynamic effort lifts focusing on improving squat, oh presses and pullups/chins respectively.

On a side note, holy crap I am hungry this morning.  I plan to keep bromo at 5mg/day as that the max dosage usually suggested.  Maybe I will take it all later in the day in one dose and see about appetite suppression.  That is when I really need it.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 2, 2004)

*October 2, 2004*

*Training*

*ME Goodmorning*
135x7, 185x1, 185x1, 205x1
225x1
225x1
*Box Squat*
165x7
155x9
160x2x8
*Goodmornings*
155x7
155x6
*Leg Press*
450x9
450x8
450x6
360x10
*Leg Press Calf Work*
630x40
630x3x25
*SLDL*
225x12
225x10

*Notes*

I had some difficulty with the goodmornings today.  They didn't feel like an effective maximal effort exercise.  I used a wide stance with toes pointed forward.  Focused on pushing my ass backwards and bending at the hips and not the knees.  Had  bystander watch from the side to make sure the bar came forward past my shins.  He said it was well past.  First thing to give out was my abs, indicating a weakness there which I knew about.  I kept the arch in my lower back fairly well but as I went closer to parallel it started to give a bit.  The weight didn't feel too heavy as I am used to maxing with 260-270 on the normal backsquat.  Any suggestions for improvement?  Maybe I will do a goodmorning squat instead next time I want to max on Goodmornings.  I think this exercise may overload the lower back more than I need.  My biggest weakness I feel is hamstrings and glutes (leg muscles in general).  When I went lighter with the weight on regular GM sets, I got closer to parallel and definitely felt a good bit of work on the lower back and abs.  Not quite as much on hams and glutes compared to the good ROM I get from SLDL.  I may try to do a gluteham raise on the decline bench at some point.  But I will need assistance by using my hands for certain.

The box squats in comparison felt awesome.  Load was evenly distributed b/w hams, glutes, lower back and abs.  I am quite concerned though that I may lose squat strength temporarily having to employ such puny weights.  So I will likely keep the leg press and alternate it with a normal backsquat to maintain my strength.  Almost hyperextended my knee on the leg press.  I got a bit lazy there on the second to last set and it snapped back a little bit.  No pain and I caught it in time, but definitely something to watch out for and control in the future.  Knees are not in pain since I didn't squat heavy.  That is a good feeling.  May go ahead and train ME box squat next workout since this ME move wasn't really that effective imo.  Will post rough idea of workout plan next...


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 2, 2004)

Here is the idea I have been working with of late:

*Monday:* Off

*Tuesday:* 

*DE Pullup  * +
(Pulldowns, HS High Rows, Curls, Shrugs/Power Shrugs, 
Forearm/gripwork, abs)

*DE Squat  * (Box Squat, Pause Squat e.g.) +
(GM, SLDL, Box Squat, Normal Backsquat)

*Wednesday:* Off

*Thursday:*

*ME Overhead Press  * (Push Press, Military, etc)+
accessory/assistance

*Friday:*

*ME Pullup  * (Weighted pullups/chins, varying grips) + 
(Pulldowns, HS High Rows, Curls, Shrugs/Power Shrugs, 
Forearm/gripwork, abs)

*Saturday:*

*ME Squat  * (Goodmorning Squat, Box Squat, Squat e.g.)
(GM, SLDL, Box Squat, Normal Backsquat, etc.)

*Sunday:*

*DE Overhead Press  * (smith military press)
+ accessory/assistance, abs

That puts a fair amount of work Tuesday (since I won't be training M or Wednesday).  I still have a lot of work and tweaking to do with this idea.  But I'll be hitting 2x per week on bodyparts and major lifts trained, which I think should help with strength.  It is not so dissimilar to the push/pull/legs setup I have used since may.  I am hoping to avoid significant overlap with this setup.  Comments or suggestions?


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 3, 2004)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> I have also used Nicotine quite regularly for appetite control, but will have to discontinue as it is making my mouth too sore. .



Nicotine gum or lozenge? The gum can do that, if it's used frequently; the lozenges leave you with a fuzzy feeling instead. 

Looks like you've made terrific progress, going by what I can recall from one of your earlier journals at AL.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 3, 2004)

It is the equate nicotine gum causing the problem.  I'll see if I can pick up some lozenges and give those a shot.  Thanks for the suggestion!  Btw, I have been using the gum now for several months and haven't noticed more than a very slight craving for it if any at all.  I read some of your writings at avant on the subject and they are spot on with my experiences thus far.  Heck, the sorbitol in sugar free gum is far more addictive ime (I chew gum constantly as I have a neck omohyoid muscle injury and doing so relieves the pain)



> Looks like you've made terrific progress, going by what I can recall from one of your earlier journals at AL.



Thanks Dante!  Means a lot to me.  I took quite a bit of time to myself in January/February and figured out how I wanted to work toward progress in life in general (what sort of career to work toward, my bbing goals, how to work toward happiness and what things fundamentally seem to bring me the most happiness etc.).  Regarding bbing, I made a long-term decision to focus on bulking and gaining strength.  Took a long time (until may or thereabouts) for me to get a good enough handle on my binging tendencies to quit major cyclical dieting and go for straight bulking.  Fattening up a bit helped a ton too.  Quality of life = much improved living at setpoint.      

It is really good to see you back and posting once again, here and at Avant.  From what I can tell your time away seem to have been a positive experience.  You seem a lot more at ease with yourself and composed.  

I have taken quite a few ideas from your old journals and writings and have been able to make good use of them.  Even little stuff like keeping a fairly simple diet with few basic foods that you enjoy for example.  Helped me understand a fair amount about satiety and how to achieve it.

-Cardinal


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 3, 2004)

*October 3, 2004*

*Bromo*
I went with 7.5 mg total today split up into 2 divided doses. 9am and 330pm.  So far still nothing special to report regarding appetite suppression.  Its effects thus far are at best mild.  No hypoglycemia to report or other sides at the higher dosing


*Training:* 

Tricep work and more tricep work.  Shoulders didn't feel recovered enough to give them a thrashing today.  I think it was a good decision.

*CGBP*
175x2x7
175x6(failure)

Got an extra rep on the first two sets here.  Attributable to improvements in bench form.  Tried to use leg drive to drive lats into bench, shoulder blades pulled together, elbows tucked (damn right elbow keep trying to flail outward), drive the bar in a straight line thinking about pushing toward feet and not up.  Tried to stay tight overall.

*HS Dips*
250x12
250x11
250x10

*DB Bench*
70x10 (failure on lockout)
70x2x7

*Pushdowns*
75x11
75x8
75x7

*Back Extensions*
1x20

*Lat Pulldown Abs*
85x20
95x12
95x10
95x9
95x8

*Hex DB Pushups*
1x20
1x15

Really enjoyed the pulldown abs.  Quite exhausting actually for an ab exercise.  I was really feeling some stiffness and soreness from the Goodmornings and Deadlifts yesterday.

I did a fair amount of reading on elite yesterday and this morning.  Ran through several helpful articles including the 8 keys by Dave Tate.  Gives a better feel for what Westside style training is all about.  I tried bringing a better more competetive attitude to the gym and it really helped with workout intensity and focus today.  I did feel a bit beat up from the last few training sessions and probably wouldn't have made it through the workout so well without having spent some time reading and getting some motivation from the articles.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 4, 2004)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> It is the equate nicotine gum causing the problem.  I'll see if I can pick up some lozenges and give those a shot.  Thanks for the suggestion!



Yes, Equate (and all generic nicotine gum) comes only in the "Classic" Nicorette flavor. Clever marketing euphemism, for "Classic" apparently means: Pepper-tinged Rat Feces

It would be harder to market "Pepper-tinged Rat Feces," I gather. The mint and orange Nicorette actually isn't that bad, and it doesn't have the pronounced peppery bite of the original. If cost is an issue (as the brand name costs significantly more), several online sites sell Nicorette orange and mint for approximately the same price you'd pay for the generic original (believe there are stores on Yahoo, though I've also ordered overseas from discountnicorette).




> I took quite a bit of time to myself in January/February and figured out how I wanted to work toward progress in life in general (what sort of career to work toward, my bbing goals, how to work toward happiness and what things fundamentally seem to bring me the most happiness etc.).  Regarding bbing, I made a long-term decision to focus on bulking and gaining strength.  Took a long time (until may or thereabouts) for me to get a good enough handle on my binging tendencies to quit major cyclical dieting and go for straight bulking.  Fattening up a bit helped a ton too.  Quality of life = much improved living at setpoint.



Time spent alone does wonders. A shame most people fear being alone. I've spent the majority of my time after quitting my job with AL living as a hermit. As I've done often in the past. Glad you have a clearer picture now.   



> From what I can tell your time away seem to have been a positive experience.  You seem a lot more at ease with yourself and composed.



I had to rebuild my psyche and my mind as a whole from the ground up. Lost some of my memory. Now I avoid situations where I'd be forced into negative habits (dealing with people who annoy me, etc). I like the people here, because it's a laid-back and thoroughly pleasant community. It forces me to behave 



> I have taken quite a few ideas from your old journals and writings and have been able to make good use of them.  Even little stuff like keeping a fairly simple diet with few basic foods that you enjoy for example.  Helped me understand a fair amount about satiety and how to achieve it.



Yes, whether bulking or cutting, it's especially beneficial for us obsessive types to keep it simple. If you introduce too many elements into a picture, you'll lose track of the whole if one little piece is thrown out of focus. Reduce the number of the pieces, and life is easier.

If you establish ahead of time what you're generally going to eat, you'll obviate the need to count calories, falling into a trap where energy is spent obsessing over numbers. Lifting should benefit your life, not detract from it.

As for your routine:

There are always elements that can be rearranged. So long as it's simple, without any excessive overlap between bodyparts, then it will be effective so long as volume is moderated. At the end of the day, anything that you can repeatedly put yourself into and thoroughly enjoy will reap the greatest rewards; dedication isn't the ability to strangle yourself with details that are divorced from a coherent whole.

See too many people who overcomplicate their diets and routines, with little to show for it. 

Will give it a closer look later.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 5, 2004)

> I like the people here, because it's a laid-back and thoroughly pleasant community. It forces me to behave



That is a large part of why I decided to keep a journal here as well.  In real life, I am very laid back and calm.  Takes a fair amount of ephedrine and caffeine to generate any meaningful amount of anxiety =D  



> If you establish ahead of time what you're generally going to eat, you'll obviate the need to count calories, falling into a trap where energy is spent obsessing over numbers. Lifting should benefit your life, not detract from it.



After studying physics on and off for 4 years (now going into finance/accounting)  I tend to see a lot of things in terms of numbers and equations.  Lifting and applied nutrition provide a nice mental break and balance for me as much of my day is often spent analytically solving problems and learning stringent rules(acct).  



> As for your routine:
> 
> There are always elements that can be rearranged. So long as it's simple, without any excessive overlap between bodyparts, then it will be effective so long as volume is moderated.



Yep, you pretty much hit it.  Right now it is somewhat overcomplicated with a bit more volume than I should be handling (at the moment).  Stark contrast to my diet which is uber simple.  I am sort of in a learning stage regarding many Westside type of exercises, so I have a pretty long and overly complicated list going at the moment.  I am really enjoying the process though and the new style of training.  Things will simplify within the next month or so once I nail down exactly what I will be doing.  I can alway fall back on a more traditional proven westside template if things aren't working out as I like.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 5, 2004)

*10mg Bromocriptine Update*

This definitely deserves its own post =D  

I finally noticed some effects from taking Bromo.  I took the first 5mg dose at 8am followed by a second at 1pm, exactly double the max recommended dose.  I understand the appetite suppression it gives now.  I went to down one of my thick non-caloric, 1liter fiber shakes between meals and couldn't frigging finish it (well didn't want to anyway)!  May not sound like much but that is a first for me.  I usually can take out about 8 of those in any given day with no trouble.  That is exactly how it was described to me by a member over at bodyrecomposition.  Just what I was hoping for.

I felt a little light headed and maybe a pinch sick to the stomach after taking the second dose indicating a hypoglycemic response.  To test it out, I have been running roughly a eucaloric diet the last few days, with high cho and high protein as a prophylactic measure to avoid possible sides effects and eliminate some random variables that could effect my judgement.

Now I want to see if I can time the dosings a bit better to correspond to when I need the suppression the most (4pm-8pm roughly).  I'll also need to reduce the dose slightly to make it more cost efficient and to help with the hypoglycemic response.  Another reason the sides aren't so bad for me is that I am not touching cardio training with a ten foot pole.  That seems to be where a lot of folks get into trouble (low cho, low calories, lots of cardio and don't have cho handy for bad situations).

I am working on a little addendum to a satiety post I made in the nutrition section.  Last main part of my binging problem to overcome is finding ways to handle evening and nighttime hunger a bit better.  Hopefully, I will be able to make the bromo work in this regard safely without negatively impacting sleep.  

Add one more tool to the old bag of tricks.  Now if my cheap ass can just find a less expensive source for it, I'll be all set.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 5, 2004)

*October 5, 2004*

*Training*

*Squats*
225x6
225x5

*Box Squats*
165x2x7
165x2x6

*Pullups* (lighter weight today since eucaloric diet)
BWx11
BWx2x8

*Shrugs*
275x10
325x5
375x6

These are bound to be more effective than DB shrugs since I can overload to such a great extent.  Grip isn't a problem except the smith machine was a little awkward to work with in general.

*SLDL* (light and easy, but I was near exhausted at this point)
225x12
225x11

*Hammer Curls*
50x9
45x9

*Hanging Knee Raises*
1x17
1x13
1x12

*Notes*

Talk about dragging ass today.  If it wasn't for the caffeine, I don't think I would have even made it to the squat rack at all.  Missed out on about 3 hours sleep last night (up studying).  Some positives though.  Energy picked up a bit as the workout went on and since I was lighter today, I hit more than 10 pullups with bodyweight for the first time.  Might could have hit a dozen if I pushed it.  I felt pretty weak on the squats.  Getting right depth was awkward.  Was happy to get to the lighter weight box squats.

One final thing I am finding to be helpful...I think I am going to switch exercises quite often between one workout and the next.  It seems to let me train bodyparts just fine after 72 hours rest due to different mechanical stresses and presumable different amounts of cns stress also.  For example, I'll hit up heavy goodmornings next squat/dl day and leg press instead of squat.  Same thing I am noticing with overhead pressing versus horizontal pressing.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 5, 2004)

It never hurts to experiment with your routines: volume, frequency, rest intervals exercise selection, and so on.

Most people cut their cookies with a cutter, and limit themselves to what worked for others. So if you enjoy the routine you've set up, milk it before it's dry, then change it up. If you're ever depressed, or in need of a serious jolt, ROB-style training (very low rest intervals) is absolutely splendid.

Some lifters set up a push-pull as horizontal/vertical split.

I avoid dealing with numbers, if I don't have to, as it triggers my OCD (used to thoroughly fuck up my workouts in the past, even by counting reps and sets).

How do you feel on the bromo? Speaking in general, anyone who's dealing with depression should avoid it; they should definitely avoid pergolide - that's just ridiculous. I'd take nicotine over bromo anyday - again, speaking in general. Mastersmarketing.com, if you haven't checked them out, may have a better price. I've always been pleased with their service.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 6, 2004)

> Most people cut their cookies with a cutter, and limit themselves to what worked for others. So if you enjoy the routine you've set up, milk it before it's dry, then change it up. If you're ever depressed, or in need of a serious jolt, ROB-style training (very low rest intervals) is absolutely splendid.



I completely and totally forgot about the ROB approach.  I have been so absorbed in reading about Westside and other powerlifting/strength oriented training protocols of late.  Thanks for bringing this to the forefront of my attention.  I recall you having a really good experience with it a while back.  I haven't visited Rob's site in quite some time.  Gonna have to see how the forum is doing.  




> How do you feel on the bromo? Speaking in general, anyone who's dealing with depression should avoid it; they should definitely avoid pergolide - that's just ridiculous.



I am going to take the next week or so to give time for a more proper evaluation (should probably run it even longer).  Physiologically, I made myself a bit sick on the 10mg as evening approached.  The appetite suppression didn't wear off until about 9pm (doses 8am and around 1pm, 5mg each).  I pretty much regained my normal appetite at that time.

I ate several evening meals (4pm-8pm) when my appetite is usually the strongest.  After a can of tuna and only 1-2 cups oatmeal, I was getting pretty strong signals to put the fork down and not go for anymore.  The desire was essentially gone.  Moreover the recurrent thoughts to binge were also absent until around 9pm for the most part.  That is what has impressed me the most thus far.  For the first time, force feeding seems to have meaning to me beyond just eating more food volume than my stomach can take.  My sleep was exceptional (I was also exceptionally tired), so I am not at all afraid of trying it later in the day.

   Psychologically, I am probably a poor test subject regarding depression.  As to how the bromo might exascerbate other psychological problems, again, poor test subject.  I just don't seem to react really strongly to emotional situations for the most part and retain composure.  Overall, the psychological effects on me are likely to be mild in comparison.  Regarding other drugs that tend to have a depressive effect, I have mainly only experienced negative sides from alcohol (most types of alcohol just put me in an unproductive stupor and a daze overall, that is really all I have to base an opinion on now).

Thus, so far it is mainly the physiological symptoms I am noticing directly (hypoglycemic response, getting dizzy, light-headed, sick stomach).  I don't think it will keep me from being mentally productive as long as I can keep the hypoglycemia under control.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 6, 2004)

> I'd take nicotine over bromo anyday - again, speaking in general. Mastersmarketing.com, if you haven't checked them out, may have a better price. I've always been pleased with their service.



Mastersmarketing is an interesting concept.  I'll see what they can offer me.  Good resource.

Of the three most poplular and readily available and well known(to bbers) appetite suppressants (E HCL, Nicotine and Bromo), I would probably take nicotine also.  I like the cognitive effects like improved focus, along with the more direct and immediate (not so long lasting) appetite supressive effects.  It is a much milder stimulant than ephedrine without the anxiety and other potential side effects like bph and possible cardiac issues.  I am don't really want to function jacked up on stimulants all the time.  Went years with a modicum of caffeine and had no troubles.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 7, 2004)

*October 7, 2004  * 

*Bromo Update*

New stuff I am noticing.  High doses (7.5-10mg) seem to cause a fair amount of lethargy stemming from the basic symptoms of hypoglycemia.  Slept deeply and restfully again and was very tired again early in the evening.  I lowered the dose today to only 2.5 mg.  Would like to see if the negative symptoms abate after being on it for a few more days at the lower dose.  I am not holding my breath.  Current thoughts....may be best for me to use lower doses which would save money, allow me to run it long term more easily and would minimize the side effects.  Best idea may be to use it synergistically with other suppressant mechanisms to get the most out of it. 

*Other news*

I went in this morning to get bloodwork done to establish baseline levels for my next androgen cycle.  Pre-paid for it using directlabs.com.  60 bucks for a full lipid profile and the all important metabolic panel (for M1T).  Well, when I got to the independent testing center (Lab Corp) they informed me they wouldn't draw my blood since it was an online request and I didn't have some kind of condition to warrant it.  Red tape.  So I am contacting direct labs to see if they can force their hand on it a bit.  No other testing center is close enough.  May have to ask for a refund unfortunately.  I would really like to get it drawn while 'on' at the very least so I can report useful info.  Waiting to hear back from direct labs on the matter.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 7, 2004)

*October 7, 2004*

*Training*

*Session 1*

*Max Effort Military*
135x1
155x1
175x0 (got stuck before elbow hit parallel, thinking weak triceps)
170x1 (5 lb PR!)
*Push Presses*
135x10(+1 rep)
135x9(+1 rep)
135x9(+2 reps)
*Incline*
175x4 (no warmup, shit had to rack after only four)
175x5 (better)
165x6
155x7(+1 rep)
*JM Press * (stronger on this too)
135x2x10
135x9
*DB Laterals*
35x9
30x13
*Extensions*
35x10 
35x7 (weakness)

*Session 2 (Abs)*

*Pulldown Abs * (I love this exercise, such a good one)
95x19
95x12
95x2x8
95x10
*Leg Raises*
12,12,10,12
*Rainbows* (fun and new)
3 sets x 15 reps  (or thereabouts)

*Notes*

Good training today.  Broke it up into two sessions and took a lot of extra rest b/w sets toward the end of the first session, giving me a bit more strength.  Very happy about the increase in push pressing strength.  170 was my max on military.  Couldn't have locked out more as that was a tremendous struggle.  I'll be switching ME moves next week.  Little chance of hitting 175 in just one more week.  Probably will hit up incline bench press or push presses.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 8, 2004)

*Bloodwork*

Contacted Directlabs.com to see if they could do some work for me to get LabCorp to draw blood using their online service.  By yesterday afternoon I had an email back to me saying that the problem was resolved and they would go ahead and provide me the service!  Props to directlabs!  Great customer service.

So I went in this morning and drew blood.  I fasted about 6 hours prior to the blood draw.  Basic lipid profile and metabolic panel (U/A).  The results of the test should be viewable to me online by sometime early next week.  So for those of you that don't normally get to see the results of the tests at the doctor's office (they don't like to give 'em up), I'll post my results here and at AM.  This will be my baseline levels for starting my next androgen cycle which will include M1T/4AD.  My last cycle was a 6on/6off cycle using M1T, 4AD, 1T, and M5AA (not all together).  I am in week six of my off period now.  Planned start date, TBA, likely sometime next week.

LabCorp said they had not made a final decision on whether or not they will accept future requisition forms from direct labs yet.  If not I will have to look for another place to draw blood and likely another online service provider if labcorp won't cooperate.  I very much want to get some good data after I have been on M1T for three weeks consecutive to see how high liver enzymes go and also to see what is happening with my lipid profile.  

I will run a standard and appropriate dosage of 10mg M1T, split up into two daily doses of 5mg each.  I think we need all the data we can get on this compound prior to the looming ban as there will be a lot of folks with a vested interest in seeing results at this time.  Hopefully I won't run into problems with the next draw.  That would suck bigtime.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 8, 2004)

*October 8, 2004*

*Training*

*Max Effort Pullup*
203x4
238x1
263x0
260.5x0

*HS Pulldowns*
275x5(failure)
250x7
250x2x5

*Shrugs*
315x10
365x8
365x7

*HS High Rows*
200x9
200x7

*Curls*
50x9

*Forearms*
6 sets

Right, so I definitely failed on all heavy attempts at pullups today.  Felt kind of lethargic all day.  I think it was the multiple low doses of bromo.  Managed a PR on pulldowns but it was done only with extreme difficulty.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 9, 2004)

*October 9, 2004*

*ME Box Squat (11")*
155x3
175x2
195x1
215x1
225x1
235x1
245x1
255x0

*Arched Back Goodmornings*
165x7 (+10 lbs)
165x6 (+10 lbs)
155x6 (tired, form broke down)

*Box Squats*
165x3x9 (+2 reps!)

*Leg Press*
410x9
410x7

*Calf Work on Leg Press*
590x3x40 (lots of use of momentum)

Best workout I have had since starting this journal.  Everything felt right.  Got more than I thought I would on box squatting and right now am 20-25 lbs off my full backsquat on that lift.  I used a modicum of ephedrine and 300 mg caffeine to counteract the lethargy and hypoglycemia from bromo today and it helped considerably.  This workout was done on about 5.5 hours sleep and I haven't been noticeably stronger on my other lifts.  So it really surprised me.  

I am liking the westside approach a great deal.  When I look at my setup, I realize now that it isn't going to be a drastic departure from the full program.  I am basically doing westside and using ME overhead press instead of bench and adding in one max effort day for pullups on Friday.  Most of the rest of the template will remain intact.  Of the lifts I have experimented with, the ones I have found most effective thus far are also those suggested by westside.    

I am seriously considering doing all my squatting off of the box now.  Knees felt fantastic with no joint pain whatsoever and I felt confortable going for a true max effort.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 9, 2004)

To counteract the lethargy from the bromo, in addition to E HCL/C I decided to go ahead and throw in the kitchen sink for a few days adding ALCAR, L-Tyrosine, DMAE, simmondsin, and 5htp into the mix.  I want to use up some of the old supplements I had stockpiled for no apparent reason and I figured this will be as good of a time as any.  

It seems a lot of people benefit from the use of Acetyl L Carnitine.  Funny I haven't noticed anything direct from it the few times I have used it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 9, 2004)

What is a max effort pullup?


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 9, 2004)

Good Qtn =D  

The way I am going about it is just to try to mimic the idea of a max effort bench or squat/dl (where a lockout is possible) by setting a predetermined ROM such as having biceps perpendicular to forearms.  If I get that far with a given weight I count it.  I keep adding weight until I miss and can't get the right ROM.  Making sure to strain like hell as required.  Still following the typical westside strategy of 2-4 max effort lifts in the 90 percent range.

I really want to increase limit strength in weighted pullups/chins.  So I am giving that a max effort day all by itself for the time being.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 10, 2004)

*October 10, 2004*

*CGBP*
180x5
180x2x6

Left at least one rep in the tank on each of these as my shoulder was cramping slightly.

*HS Dips*
285x9 (failed on 10)
285x8
285x7

250 didn't feel heavy enough last week, so I bumped the weight back up to my previous high while on cycle in August.  Haven't lost or gained any strength in this movement.

*Skull Crushers*
70x2x10

*Pulldown Abs*
95x20
95x15
95x15
95x11
+1 set Rainbows

I got more reps here.  Just pushed it a little harder than last time and took an extra 30 seconds or so between sets.

*DB Bench*
70'sx9,9,8

*Curls*
55'sx8, sloppy as all hell but no weaker

*Notes*

I was able to test strength capacity in this workout to see where I compared to ending my last cycle.  Virtually the same on all lifts.  So pct was a complete success in that regard.  I didn't however gain limit strength, just endurance strength and useful training experience (intangibles, I basically have a program that is working for me now whether I am on or off androgens).  My conclusion is that the super high volume for the first four weeks was a less than optimal way to train if I wanted to get stronger in pct.  Just didn't really happen.  But given that it takes much less to maintain strength/muscle than it does to build it in the first place, I thus didn't lose anything off my best effort.  Other things were done correctl and standardly(nolva, super high protein and high calories, decent rest).  Given that I am now actually periodizing my routine to a large extent, I expect not to stall out toward the end of my next cycle and possibly to get slightly better strength accretion while on this time around.  My cycle is planned out I just have to enter it into the database over at Anabolic Minds for critique.  I may frontload a little 4AD transdermal as I am getting a bit antsy begin the bulk officially.  

Did a ton of reading last night and this morning about DC dieting and training protocols.  I have to say for those that haven't read cycles on pennies, I suggest giving it a look over.  DC's ideas are very original imo and he has quite the record of success.  Less bullshit and more muscle seems to be tone I get from reading it all.  Good chance I will start to apply some of his dieting ideas like very high protien intake now so long as my body can tolerate it and I avoid hypoglycemia which is dangerous for me.  Bring on the meat!


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 12, 2004)

*October 12, 2004*

*Box Squats (wide stance, 11" box, below || )*
175x3x8 (+10 lb, -1 rep)

*SLDL (down to lower shin)*
225x10
275x3x6

*Shrugs (poor ROM this time after deadlifts)*
375x4
315x2x8

*HS High Rows*
200x12
200x11
200x10

*Curls*
55x7

*Notes*

Stronger.

I am officially going back to bulking today.  Bromo experiment is over.  Next androgen cycle M1T/4AD to commence within the next day or so likely.  All ancillaries needed onhand.

Just the thought of bulking and eating a lot seems to have had a positive impact on strength levels.  Let the fun begin.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 14, 2004)

*October 14, 2004*

*Bodyweight* *Taken While at gym:* 200.5 lbs
*ME Incline*
115x8
135x4
155x3
185x1
205x1
215x1
225x0*
*Stalled about 4 inches off chest
*Incline Bench*
175x3x5
*DB Overhead Press*
65x6
60x10
60x8
*DB Bench*
70x10
70x2x9
*Flies*
45x2x9
*JM Presses*
135x9 (-1 rep)
135x7 (-1 rep)
*Pulldown Abs*
95lbsx22
95lbsx16
Hip Flexors/Groin started hurting again, so I switched to crunches
*Crunches*
3 sets (2 w/25lb plate)

*Notes*

You'll have to excuse the pure bodybuilding movements.  Westside journal or not, I am going to be doing some direct hypertrophy work given that I know I can add some appreciable muscle now.  Mood was very good today and I felt stable under the weight.  Squeezed out an extra rep on several movements and left a tad bit in the tank on incline and ab work.  Definitely stronger today. 

Diet on target.  Minimum 400g protein.  All whole foods until my casein order arrives.  For those interested, I took a fair amount of time and planned out a detailed bulking cycle that I will be concurrently logging at anabolicminds. The link follows.  Brief summary?  M1T(10mg/ED)/4AD(300mg/ED Trans).  4 week cycle planned + pct.  Adjustments made as necessary.  

Real Power Can't Be Given


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 15, 2004)

*October 15, 2004*

*Bodyweight:* 201.5(+1lb)
*Blood Pressure PW/O:* 123/65

*Max Effort HS Pulldown*
250x3
270x1
300x1
320x0 (couldn't finish w/right arm)
290x2x3(failed on 3rd rep)
*Pullups/Neutral Chins*
201.5x2x6
201.5x7 
201.5x6
*HS Pulldowns*
230x6
210x9
*Curls*
50x8
45x9
*Forearms*
8 sets
*COC Grippers*
3 sets, best effort 12 right hand, 10 left hand #1 gripper.

*Notes*

Got my order of calcium caseinate in from Trueprotein.  Fast and efficient.  Mike is faster however!  Just ordered some 4AD two days ago and crap, it already on my doorstep this morning.  Beat the protein order which was much earlier.  Talk about speed.

Maybe I just have a weird taster, but the casein tastes fine to me.  Chalky when taken completely plain, but fine and not that much worse than milk isolate (which I really like the taste of).

M1T is already proving a pleasant appetite suppressant again!  I am sitting here at 8pm with no cravings.  Pure bliss.  I ran out of Nicotine today and am going to hold off on buying more for the time being.  Save a little dough.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 16, 2004)

*October 16, 2004*

*Bodyweight:* 205(+3.5lbs)
*Blood Pressure P W/O:* 129/70

*ME Box Squat*
135x5
185x1
215x1
235x1
245x1 (bad form, had to use plates as a box)
*Squats*
205x9
205x9
205x8
205x7
205x6
*GoodMornings*
175x2x5
*Back Extensions*
45x8
35x11
35x9
35x10
*Calf Work*
To be done tonight

*Notes*

The back extensions rocked.  I focused on using hams/glutes some on the movement as well and it worked.  ME boxsquat was fubar however.  Someone made off with the low plyobox I used last week.  I figured I would just pile up 45's to the right height.  Ended up being a little low making it tougher than planned.  When I sat on it, I realized the plates definitely weren't smooth.  Managed to get up with 245 on my back, but it was ugly and I didn't go for another set.  Turned beat red, form completely broke down.  

I then wisely switched to back squatting which felt great.  I was going to try out pullthroughs on the lat machine, but given my luck on the day decided against it.  Something about standing with hands between legs doing hip thrusting movements wouldn't have been so appealing to onlookers methinks.  

In contrast to yesterday, appetite went through the roof today. 4AD kicking in full force. I definitely overate on calories somewhat.  Gonna switch around some foods to create a slightly more bland diet.  First substitution is easy, plain casein in place of chicken.  Easy enough as I have already eat all the chicken I cooked for week


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 17, 2004)

*Day 4
October 17, 2004*

*Bodyweight:* 211 (+6 lbs)
*Blood Pressure P W/O:* 125/67*

*HS Dips*
290x3x8(felt solid)
*CGBP*
180x5
*JM Press*
135x2x10
135x9
*Laterals*
35x8(-2 off best)
*EZ Bar Triceps*
70x2x10(no change)
*DB Bench*
70x8
70x2x9
*Pulldown Abs*
95x30 (+8 could have kept going)
95x26 (easy, hip flexors gave out)
*Weighted Crunches*
25x2x18
25x15
25x14

*Notes*

Casein supplementation is working well today.  Not only does it seem to provide superior long-term and short term appetite suppression, but also more consistent insulin levels.  I had a few larger meals (600+ kcals) and didn't get hypoglycemic from the protein like I would have eating regular meat for example.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2004)

Why do you check your blood pressure?  Do you have blood pressure problems?  And that "P" before w/o, does that mean pre workout or post workout?


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't have blood pressure problems at all thankfully.  I am checking it post-workout.  I figure if it is elevated, that will be the best time to notice it.  I am recording it for the time being to see if the 10mg M1T/ED elevates it.  I started on hawthorn about 7 days before my cycle at about 1.5g/day.  I want to provide feedback on the androgens I am taking with as much detail as possible and have a record of it.  Since I am keeping a dual log, here and at anabolicminds, I cut and paste workouts to keep from double typing.  Hence why I am including daily bodyweight and bp measures.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 19, 2004)

*Bloodwork*

For those interested, according to most recent lipid profile and metabolic panel taken October 7, 2004, here is my current state of health.  Liver still functioning =D

Values in green represent range of normalcy.  Ast and Alt both slightly elevated.  My results highlighted in blue.  Rather happy with the HDL, LDL, VLDL and Triglyceride numbers (unless I am misinterpreting)

*A/G Ratio* *1.4* *1.1-2.5*  
*Albumin, Serum** 4.2* *3.5-5.5 g/dL  * 
*Alkaline Phosphatase, Serum * *78* *25-150 IU/L* 

*ALT (SGPT)* *43* *0-40 IU/L *  
*AST (SGOT) * *52* *0-40 IU/L* 

*Bilirubin, Total * *0.5* *0.1-1.2 mg/dL *  
*BUN* *30* *5-26 mg/dL *  
*BUN/Creatinine Ratio * *19* *8-27  *  

*Calcium, Serum * *9.6* *8.5-10.6 mg/dL *  
*Chloride, Serum * *105* *96-109 mmol/L*

*Cholesterol, Total * *95* *100-199 mg/dL *  
*Creatinine, Serum**1.6 *  *0.5-1.5 mg/d*L 
*Estimated CHD Risk * *< 0.5* *0.0-1.0 times avg*. 
*GGT* *12 *  *0-65 IU/L* 
*Globulin, Total * *3.0* *1.5-4.5 g/dL *  
*Glucose, Serum * *75* *65-99 mg/dL *  

*HDL Cholesterol * *52* *40-59 mg/dL *  
*Iron, Serum * *141* *40-155 ug/dL *  
*LDH* *191* *100-250 IU/L* 

*LDL Cholesterol Calc * *37* *0-99 mg/dL     *  

*Phosphorus, Serum * *3.4* *2.5-4.5 mg/dL *  
*Potassium, Serum * *5.1* * 3.5-5.5 mmol/L* 
*Protein, Total, Serum * *7.2* *6.0-8.5 g/dL *  
*Sodium, Serum * *136* *135-148 mmol/L* 

*T. Chol/HDL Ratio * *1.8 *  *0.0-5.0 ratio units *  
*Triglycerides* *31**  0-149 mg/dL *  

*Uric Acid, Serum * *4.0* * 2.4-8.2 mg/dL *  
*VLDL Cholesterol Cal * *6* *5-40 mg/dL *


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 19, 2004)

*Day 6 
October 19, 2004*

*Bodyweight:* 212(+1 lb)
*BP:* 117/56

*SLDL (mid-shin) 5x5*
225x5
275x5
305x5
325x5
340x5
*Timed Holds*
315x2 sets
*High Rows*
220x3x6
*Curls*
55x7 (-1 off best)
*GM's*
175x2x5
*DB Rows*
110'sx7(4 off best)
*Forearms*
45x2sets(22left/19right)
40x2x13(+1rep)
*Calves*
295x12
295x13
*#1 COC Grippers*
Best effort 18 right hand, 14 lefthand, gain of 6 reps right

*Notes*

***Strength gains kicked in yesterday, day 5 of cycle.  Got 6 more reps than expected with the grippers.  Today, the deads felt light.

***Had to make an adjustment to training.  Couldn't train box squats or any type of quad workout today due to excess joint pain.  It is a new pain on the front of both knee caps.  Unfortunately I think it is due to box squatting.  Usually my left knee never gives me shit.  New plan is to revert back to regular squatting until I resolve form issue with knees.

***Put in another order from TP for calcium caseinate.  I am experimenting with slightly higher protein dosages/meal and so far using casein I haven't had a hypoglycemic reaction.  I have noticed a very slight increase in drowsiness a time or two but nothing major like I used to get with whey. 

***Mirror showing bloated pig with 39" waist.  I love bulking.  Gotta get back to eating...


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 23, 2004)

Haven't updated this in awhile.  Tough keeping 2 journals at once.  My cycle is going well.  Hit 221 lbs up from 200 at start ten days ago.  At least half of it if not more is water and bloat.  Strength gains have kicked in nicely from the M1T as have all the wonderful side effects.  Hit 245x5 on squats today. 10 lb PR.  

I have had to modify my training considerably in response to the androgens.  I am sticking to the same 5 day schedule but have had to alter quite a few variables and it is morphing into something distinctly different from westside.  Still haven't added DE work and am planning to hold off on that probably for the duration of my cycle.  

I have been overeating quite a bit.  Probably hitting 4500-5000 kcals/day.  Fat intake has been quite low as planned.  Protein minimum 500grams/day, rest oatmeal at 60kcals/cup.  Still able to overeat handily even with the modest appetite suppression from M1T.  Largest waist measure to date is 39.25 inches.  All the bloat can really wreak some havok psychologically not knowing how much is water and how much is fat tissue.

Sometimes the best way to find out just what something like M1T can do on a bulker is to push the limits somewhat and see firsthand.  For all the side effects that come with it, it makes little sense to me to get less than maximal muscle tissue when I know what steps need to be taken to drive bodyweight up.  I have never had a problem gaining weight and this cycle is no exception.  Hoping for good partitioning this time around.


----------

